# Dash Along the Way is a scam!!!



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

So I’ve been playing around with it. It’s where they stick all the crappiest pings. Lots of really bad doubles. Before they take you to your target area, they make sure to fill the half hour they give you with lots of waiting around and yoyoing between stores and drop offs.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yeah...I've tried it. It's only good for saving your spot.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

85% of all offers are not very good. Think you might need more data on this one. I've used it with an occasional stroke of good fortune.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

poop along the way 💩 🙂


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Because DD was not a scam before this feature.

I don't know why the offers would be worse than they already are.

Of course, if you are close to the other zone it's just a placeholder.

I like it though. Rather than waiting to cross a bridge or long stretch, you can switch over to the next zone before you get there.

It's also really useful for multiapping. Get a run on another app going to a different zone, and switch to that zone on DD immediately. Then when you're on the way back, switch back to your previous zone on the way.

It cuts the offers way down which is good. I want less offers that might be better, than constant relentless trash.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

I feel that, in theory, it's really no different than being in the correct zone and then working your way to the zone because doordash normally put you outside of your zone and then you're like super dead until you get to your zone unless something is out there that either nobody wants or nobody can get to in a reasonable amount of time. I kind of wish it would be more like UberEats in that it doesn't really matter where you go you just got to get things and go get them. I understand that they want to be a little bit different but that small difference really isn't any more advantageous for us.

I really think doordash was trying to keep people from dual driving - using two apps at once.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Yes, when I first started DD a few years ago I got tricked by the " hot spot" it was in the parking lot of a dollar general and plasma donation center. Dash Along the Way is no different than just starting your dash as if you were already within that zone, I never drive to the hot spots I still get orders most of which still pull me back out of the zone anyways. It doesn't really do anything they just want you driving around.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

With DD if you take everything they'll keep you busy but you'll get a lot of rides that take you to far and burn to much gas. If you're selective they'll stop sending you work if you reject to many rides when it's slow. Best to just work just busy days which seem to be Fri through Monday. Everything else is hit and miss.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Beninmankato said:


> 85% of all offers are not very good.


"Not very good"? You must be in a good market or in better favor with Uber than I am.

90%+ of my offers are pure garbage. "Not very good" would be an upgrade.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I already knew this was going to be a scam since the beginning, this is why I don't go outside my comfort zone.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> So I’ve been playing around with it. It’s where they stick all the crappiest pings. Lots of really bad doubles. Before they take you to your target area, they make sure to fill the half hour they give you with lots of waiting around and yoyoing between stores and drop offs.


Thanks for taking one for the team. 

I've wondered about this feature but haven't had the patience to try it out.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

[It seems] Dash-along-the-way is a zone-management feature that helps maximize DD profit at the expense of drivers.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

MHR said:


> Thanks for taking one for the team.
> 
> I've wondered about this feature but haven't had the patience to try it out.


It’s useful if you dash in a different area than you live in. If I oversleep - rare, but happens - I just “dash along the way”, and immediately pause orders. Gives me aan extra half hour.

Or don’t pause and see what pops up. Who knows? Definitely don’t wait for orders on it - you’re better off just driving.

Again - _in my area_, as my area plainly sucks. My regular pings aren’t much better.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> [It seems] Dash-along-the-way is a zone-management feature that helps maximize DD profit at the expense of drivers.


So, it's just another day at the ranch.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> [It seems] Dash-along-the-way is a zone-management feature that helps maximize DD profit at the expense of drivers.


I’m wondering if this could be used to our advantage? For example, if your area has a promo going, and your dash area does not. Sometimes spots are unavailable in the promo area, so DAYW might be a perk. Caveat being you know the promo is there.

I’m going to try that next time I see it. Just for shits and giggles.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Tried DATW when I decided to call it a day. Basically saw if there were any slots in the area I live in - there were - ended my dash and DATW there. Actually wasn’t that bad. Got an easy one (4 miles for almost $10, though promised $8). Were better ones, but they took me further than I wanted to go, and I’d have to deadhead home. 

So it could be useful. Most pings were sucky, though.

I should be able to try the promo situation over the week-end (if I wake up); I’ll report back.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I never used it. But just to be clear I think the zone thing is stupid. I should be able to drive anywhere I want and get rides in any area regardless by zone. I hate it when dash takes me out of my area and then tells me I'm out of my zone. FU dash.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I do most every day. I’m close to a busy lunch area and it take me into the busy area I scheduled. Have to wait a little bit till I get a good one. I just wish once your in your area and have a delivery going out, you could pick one up coming back in again. Most of the time as soon as I cross that imaginary line back into your area I get another order within it.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Toby2 said:


> I do most every day. I’m close to a busy lunch area and it take me into the busy area I scheduled. Have to wait a little bit till I get a good one. I just wish once your in your area and have a delivery going out, you could pick one up coming back in again. Most of the time as soon as I cross that imaginary line back into your area I get another order within it.


Can’t you? I was under the impression you can. I could have sworn I did. I’ll double check this week-end, as I have a few promos going on I wanted to play with.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Can’t you? I was under the impression you can. I could have sworn I did. I’ll double check this week-end, as I have a few promos going on I wanted to play with.


I have gotten them. I really meant I don’t get one coming back unless it’s really busy


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

REX HAVOC said:


> With DD if you take everything they'll keep you busy but you'll get a lot of rides that take you to far and burn to much gas.


Great way to make $6-8 /hr before expenses.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m going to go ahead and say it. DD has been much better lately. I’m in double digits!!! Sure, it’s a 10%, but I’ve been 0-4% for months.

And every third or fourth (decent) trip has been $1.50-$2 more than promised.

Uber’s been horrible. Really, truly horrible.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

REX HAVOC said:


> I never used it. But just to be clear I think the zone thing is stupid. I should be able to drive anywhere I want and get rides in any area regardless by zone. I hate it when dash takes me out of my area and then tells me I'm out of my zone. FU dash.


Theoretically it limits the number of drivers in a zone which is a good thing for drivers. I never have long periods of silence on DD like I do with UE. Always active though of course usually with trash offers. But UE can go silent for 45 minutes. Sometimes even at lunch time. It goes into Nicole Kidman-Sam Neill mode. Dead Calm.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> So I’ve been playing around with it. It’s where they stick all the crappiest pings. Lots of really bad doubles. Before they take you to your target area, they make sure to fill the half hour they give you with lots of waiting around and yoyoing between stores and drop offs.


In my region there is dash on the way and looking for orders back to your zone.

Seems to me both programs may be effectively used to generate revenue while dead heading.

Just gotta screen offers for profitability as usual.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Yeah...I've tried it. It's only good for saving your spot.


And generating revenue for dead head miles.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> poop along the way 💩 🙂


So, you prefer dead head miles with no revenue?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

REX HAVOC said:


> I never used it. But just to be clear I think the zone thing is stupid. I should be able to drive anywhere I want and get rides in any area regardless by zone. I hate it when dash takes me out of my area and then tells me I'm out of my zone. FU dash.


End Dash.

Start dash in new zone. 

One of many perks of Top Dasher.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

End dash, start in a new zone. I do it, no top dasher here.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Toby2 said:


> End dash, start in a new zone. I do it, no top dasher here.


So, unsaturated market?

What is your AR?

Have you ever had your dash ended inexplicably for declining multiple orders?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Toby2 said:


> End dash,
> 
> 
> Nats121 said:
> ...


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

So I tried itoutthis morning. Home base was paying an extra $2. Literally zero pings in an hour (I did it twice: at 6:15 and then at 6:45). I would be better off in my usual area.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

With it being sunday, chick fil a is closed and that's about 85% of all the orders I get, especially this early. I hardly get anything this early unless its dunking or mcd, 2 other places I don't go.

Later when everything else is open they will start trying to get other types of chicken instead like popeyes, as a substitute for chick fil a.

Last nite I saw a zone that was $5 peak pay. I kept trying it and got alot of the minimum "hidden tip" offers, aka hidden tip means NO TIP TO HIDE. 

But I got one double for $25 that went to $32, so that ordinarily would have been a $15 double that I would have declined, that went to $22 unexpectedly but could not count on it without the bonus.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I just find the fanciest bagel place and hang out (in the morning). Best offers. Frequently - short trips.

I got a double this morning that may or may not work out. Still waiting.

Did some charity - delivered to an adult community. Took me a whopping 45 minutes only because the numbering and street names are all crooked. But I called the customer andshe was disabled. Very sad, she saidanother delivery person just quiton her the other day. I promised her I’ll find her, and will get there by lunch at the latest (it was 8 am). 😂

And I found her!

Tip was just ok and not worth the time at all.

But I’m glad I did this. Sometimes it’s just worth it, you know?


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, unsaturated market?
> 
> What is your AR?
> 
> Have you ever had your dash ended inexplicably for declining multiple orders?


Yes. Most of the time I just get on any zone. If not within a half hour. Happen to be lucky enough to live 1/2 mile from the intersection of three zones. My AR is 20. I just get the paused dash then I continue. Never been booted


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Of the myriad times I've delivered outside my area, only once did I get a delivery coming back towards my zone.
Not all the way back, but still pleasant getting paid almost all the way back.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I don't use "Dash along the way". If you multi app and go out of the DD zone it's no problem because the GH zone is so much bigger then the DD zone. Also, when I go out of the DD zone and I get the message that I'm out of the zone, I still get DD offers anyway(most of the time). I only work peak demand so that may be the reason I will still get DD offers out of zone.


----------



## Harry Humpter (Apr 30, 2020)

I use it mainly to save my spot, my GF likes to ride along with me while I drive and she lives in a zone different from the one I drive. About 50% of the time I use it I get a ping going in the direction of the zone. Sometimes the mileage is way higher than I'd normally accept but if I'm driving in that direction anyway than I might as well get paid for it.


----------

